# What's Wrong With My Plant



## Columbian Connection (Aug 11, 2005)

What is happening to my plant?? It is starting to get yellow and some of the leaves look like it has pin holes punched through it. Is it dying? I pulled one of the leaves off that was dead. It tuned yellow and brown. Am I fertalizing to much. Pleas help. Thanks


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 12, 2005)

Using a magnifying glass, examine top and underside of leaves for pests.
Are your plants flowering?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 12, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Using a magnifying glass, examine top and underside of leaves for pests.
> Are your plants flowering?


 
No they are not flowering yet which concerns me. 

I planted the seeds in late April I think. transplanted from one outdoor site to another a month later. 

By the way it has been dry here lately and I have not been able to water as much as I would like. So when I do I use a 5 gallon bucket and put in 3 of those large scoops of Miracle Grow. I do that about twice a week if possible. 

I looked at the leaves without a glass, and on a couple of leaves there are a couple of black blotches that are just a bit smaller then a pencil eraser head. They seem to be part of the leaf though. None of the leaves that I inspected looked like they had any eggs or anything that looked out of the ordinary other then that blotch and the pin holes in a couple of the leaves. No big chunks out of the leaves just pin hole pricks.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok here are some pics to help. So Doctor how is my baby's health?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 12, 2005)

I suggest you check all affected leaves with a magnifying glass.
My guess is that you've got spider mites. Look for tiny black/reddish dots, smaller than a period.  They usually hang out on the undersides of leaves.
If you find them, you MUST get rid of them asap. Their populations explode during flowering and they can ruin your harvest.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 13, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I suggest you check all affected leaves with a magnifying glass.
> My guess is that you've got spider mites. Look for tiny black/reddish dots, smaller than a period. They usually hang out on the undersides of leaves.
> If you find them, you MUST get rid of them asap. Their populations explode during flowering and they can ruin your harvest.


 
If I do how do you get rid of them?

Would they be causing the pin holes?

What is causing the leaves to turn yellow and die? Spider mites would not cause that would it?

Thanks for fopr all your help again.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 13, 2005)

By the way can you tell if they are about ready to flower and if they are male or female from pics?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 13, 2005)

columbian you won't be able to tell if it's a male or female until you flower it.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 13, 2005)

Why is it turning yellow is what I'm really concernd about. But also it should be flowering by now don't you think?


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2005)

yep, outdoor plants _should_ be starting to flower. "Pin holes" are a sure sign of pests. They are there, up to you to find them and eliminate 'em.

"3 scoops of MG, twice weekly"..._WoW_..that is too much. and could, well be the source of your yellowing problem.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 14, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> yep, outdoor plants _should_ be starting to flower. "Pin holes" are a sure sign of pests. They are there, up to you to find them and eliminate 'em.
> 
> "3 scoops of MG, twice weekly"..._WoW_..that is too much. and could, well be the source of your yellowing problem.


 
I thought that would be good in a 5 gallon bucket. How much should I use then?

From the pics does it look like to you thay it is starting to flower?

If I did over fertalize it then should I just let it go and not water it or what?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 15, 2005)

If I were you I'd buy a full spectrum quality flowering nutrient, like Fox Farms.
Even Peter's 20-20-20 is better than miracle grow.  Use in the amt's recommended on the package instructions.
Leaves should yellow as the plant starts drawing on the food reserves it's stored up in it's fan leaves during veg.  Some plants shed 90% of their fan leaves by the time they're ready to harvest.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 15, 2005)

Do you recommend backing off on the MG? or should I stop it for good?

I know you said to get the other stuff, but I'm a little short on cash with the kid collage. So MG is all I got for now. I have to make do. Years ago I used something called Rapid Grow. That shit was great for everything. It grew tomatos the size of softballs! My pot plant grew like crazy. I don't seem to get the same effect with MG. I don't think it is the same. Do you know anything about it?

So then I should not be concerned about the leaves starting to turn yellow?

From the pictures Guru what do you think of how the plant looks for this time of the season?

I live in lower Michigan. I wonder if it will get to flower before I have to cut it down??


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2005)

WoW.."Rapid Grow", that takes me back to the early 80's. I remember it well, almost the same packaging as MG. Unfortunately, that, and the fact that it was blue, is about all that I knew or recall about it. 

What MG formula have you been useing?..N-P-K ratio.
"My humble advice", would be to flush that plant as best you can. Straight fresh water for a couple of weeks, then restart a nutrient at half strength. The yellowing could be over feeding, or could be a simple lockout from excess salt buildup.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 16, 2005)

Not knowing the strain, and being unable to accurately predict the weather, there is no way I can tell you if the plant will finish before frosts kill it.
Outdoor farming has always been an iffy proposition.  No guarentee's of getting a crop outside.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 16, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> What MG formula have you been useing?..N-P-K ratio.
> "My humble advice", would be to flush that plant as best you can. Straight fresh water for a couple of weeks, then restart a nutrient at half strength. The yellowing could be over feeding, or could be a simple lockout from excess salt buildup.


 
It says all purpose planet food 15 30 15. I have know idea what that means, but that is what I have been using.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 16, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Not knowing the strain, and being unable to accurately predict the weather, there is no way I can tell you if the plant will finish before frosts kill it.


 
So I'm assuming that you are saying that by the way my plant looks it is not close to starting to flower yet? Which means I'm in trouble, or is there a way to force it to start flowering in the next 2 weeks??


----------

